#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Pedido

## osmano807

Olá. Bem, creio que muitos já me conhecem, mas vou fazer uma introdução.
Sou Joaquim Pedro, vulgo Osmano, Osmano807.

Nos ultimos dias estou com um problema. Na véspera do MUM, meu notebook parou de ligar a tela. Venho usando ele com um monitor externo desde então, até que sábado passado ele não ligou mais.
Levei a uma assistência técnica, basicamente é inviável arrumar, devido ao preço do concerto, a minha própria falta de recursos, e a possibilidade do problema voltar a ocorrer.

Ele era um notebook de trabalho; estou desenvolvendo algumas soluções para provedores, e estou sem trabalhar desde então.

Queria pedir um computador, não precisa ser notebook (até porque agora estou com medo, manutenção caríssima).
Não quero exigir muito, mas não posso trabalhar sem alguns requisitos:

Suporte a 64 bitsSuporte a virtualização via hardware
Uma de minhas soluções está quase pronta, mas para lançá-la definitivamente, preciso homologar alguns sistemas padrões. Assim, emularei diversos sistemas, 32 e 64 bits.
Memória também seria bem vindo, um sistema travando não é bom.
HD seria bom alguma quantidade, iria ter várias instalações de sistemas operacionais. Além de uma das soluções necessitar armazenamento (no caso, um cache).

Posso parecer meio que exigindo, mas sem isso não adiantaria nada o PC.

Não peço dinheiro, pois muitos podem não confiar em mim, por isso peço o computador. Peças separadas não iriam adiantar muito, pois preciso do computador inteiro, à menos que formarem um computador inteiro.

Sobre a retribuição, no momento não posso dar em dinheiro, senão não estava pedindo. Mas isso não significa que não seria retribuido, só que não em dinheiro por enquanto.

Estando no "Assuntos não relacionados" creio que poderemos discutir aqui mesmo, mas quem quiser ter uma conversa direta, pode me contatar no email e/ou msn.

Email: [email protected]gmail.com
Msn: [email protected]hotmail.com

Qualquer dúvida (inclusive quanto a veracidade das informações), só me contatar.

EDIT:
Como o Eduardo já postou meus dados, o google já indexou, não tem mais volta... vou replicar aqui:



```
******************************  ******************************  ********
Caixa economica Federal
 
Agencia: 0096
Conta: 9058-7
Operação: 013
 
Joaquim Pedro F Simão
******************************  ******************************  ********
```

 

```
Para os doadores estrangeiros, tenho um paypal (que vou ver com o banco segunda como recebo o dinheiro, pois não tenho cartão internacional)
[email protected]
```

 No mais, Obrigado.

Osmano807, Joaquim Pedro.

----------


## mktguaruja

Mano conheço a você a longaaaa data, e te considero muito pois vi seu crescimento aqui no fórum sinceramente eu não consigo comprar o computador todo para você, mais se conseguimos alguns amigos do fórum juntando concerteza conseguimos comprar uma maquina ai para você. Ao pessoal que puder ajudar, entra em contato via MP para se organizamos para ajudar nosso Grande Amigo Osmano, pois ele contribui bastante aqui no fórum.

----------


## MorpheusX

Ae galera, vamos ajudar... Eu ja ajudei... Ajudem tambem!!!

----------


## Ursonet

Eu posso ajudar com alguma coisa tambem HD Memoria sei lá vamos ajudar quem usa o Thunder Igual eu acho que tem obrigação de ajudar pq o Osmano fez mtas melhorias que ajudam nos no dia dia. Mas Vai uma pergunta ao Osmano quanto ao software que está desenvolvendo qual é sua intenção ? mas acho que deveria fazer igual o pessoal da BM com Adware Gratuito até 1000 Threads e pago acima disso alias trabalhar de graça nem relogio. peço a todos que colaborem tambem.


Obs: qual o defeito do seu note fabricante e modelo dependendo posso te ajudar nisso.

----------


## Acronimo

Osmano, sua figura dispensa introdução rsr
Claro que vamos ajuda-lo, pois é um "irmao" 
seguinte, independente do que pensam, e tudo, por gentileza posta ai um numero de uma conta, pois quem não puder dar a propria maquina, com certeza irá contribuir, para que vc mesmo a compre, posta ai o numero que garanto que vamos ajuda, 
certeza qeu 10, 20 reis muitos poderão contribuir, ai quando vc comprar, vc posta ai que ja comprou ok
abraços brother

----------


## MorpheusX

Eu contribui com 200 reais... Gente ajuda ae, qualquer 50 ou 100 reais nao e nada... Se alguem tiver uma loja sua mesma, ele pode ate repassar o dinheiro para voce, e assim voce manda um CPU boa...

Mas para quem perguntou sobre a conta bancaria dele:

********************************************************************
Caixa economica Federal

Agencia: 0096
Conta: 9058-7
Operação: 013

Joaquim Pedro F Simão
********************************************************************

Vamos la galera!!! Vamos ajudar!!!

----------


## osmano807

Obrigado a todos pela atenção.
Dinheiro é meio complicado, a pessoa pode não confiar muito, por isso a peça, o computador, seria mais lógico de se pedir. Também muitos tem contato com vendedores bons, conseguiriam um preço mais acessível do de minha região.

Sobre o proxy, bem... isso ainda será bem definido, eu não gostaria de afirmar algo hoje e amanhã perceber que não é uma boa saída para mim ou para outros. Vou fazer uma pesquisa para ver o que seria melhor.

----------


## Acronimo

Osmano, a meu entender o espirito so Forum é ajudar, e estamos aqui, não somente para "pegar" tb temos que "dar" de bom grado, quem desconfiar questao de dinheiro, basta dar uma olhada em algumas contribuições sua, e outra quem desconfiar são o pessoal que se cadstrou no aqui apouco tempo, quem esta mais de 1 ou 2 anos, ja sabe como é vc, (não sou de puxar sardinha de ninguem so acho o que é certo é certo) e como eu precisei de vc inumeras vezes, com alguns post's seu, acho muitissimo justo, estender a mão em quem esta precisando, 
não fz nada hoje, devido aqui na minha cidade não ter caixa economica e a loterica estava muitssimo cheio e não dava tempo, segunda feira pode contar comigo, 

abraços





> Obrigado a todos pela atenção.
> Dinheiro é meio complicado, a pessoa pode não confiar muito, por isso a peça, o computador, seria mais lógico de se pedir. Também muitos tem contato com vendedores bons, conseguiriam um preço mais acessível do de minha região.
> 
> Sobre o proxy, bem... isso ainda será bem definido, eu não gostaria de afirmar algo hoje e amanhã perceber que não é uma boa saída para mim ou para outros. Vou fazer uma pesquisa para ver o que seria melhor.

----------


## Acronimo

Osmano veja isso 
achei o ultimo post interessante, pois assim vc visa ganhar muito mais, com seu sistema

Pedido - MK-AUTH

----------


## caraipe

Olá *osmano807 e amigos.*

conserteza que os colegas que ultilizam esse forum como ferramenta de trabalho está acreditando em seu caráter amigo, pois sou novo aqui mais já sou beneficiado com seus post´s, não posso prometer quanto mais na segunda estarei sim lhe enviando uma contribuição, É ISSO AI UNDER´S, UNIDOS SOMOS FORTES!!!!

Fiquem com Deus.

"EBENÉZER, até aqui nos ajudou o SENHOR" ( 1 Samuel 7:12 )

----------


## lopesgvo

Boa noite Osmano, ainda não usei o thunder mas pretendo, o negócio é esse um ajudando o outro, pode contar comigo estarei fazendo um depósito.

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Apesar de pouco contribuir e sempre vir a esse forum quando preciso tirar duvidas ou mesmo de um help, a minha visao tanto sobre o Osmano quanto aos outros moderadores (que tambem sao muito feras) sao de caras que estao faturando na casa dos dos cinco digitos no minimo, mas quem ve cara nao ve coraçao, acho que muitos como eu apesar de nao estar ricos, estao faturando o das contas e o do investimento graças a ajuda de muito dos moderadores e demais colegas dessa comunidade, entao me disponho a ajudar, nao garanto 100 ou 200 reais, pois a coisa aqui tambem anda meio preta, mas com fé em Deus e um pouco de trabalho sério aos poucos as coisas vao melhorando. Talvez nao seja muito, mas 20 ou 30 reais eu posso colaborar, e se mais colegas ajudarem com essa quantia , pode ter certeza que vc ira comprar um i7 (se brincar ate um i30, rs), e isso ai Osmano, um forte abraço! e na segunda eu faço o deposito. Vlw.

----------


## Ursonet

irei fazer um deposito na segunda para ajudar tambem vai ser mais facil do que enviar as peças , axo que o pessoal da BM poderia ajudar um poco tmbem alias Osmano contribuiu muito para o thundercache.

----------


## netuai

Ei Osmano, me fala quanto fica uma CPU do tipo que vc presciza, ou coloca a configuração com nomes de placas ai, vou ver com meu socio o que podemos fazer por vc, acho que nao podemos muito, mas faremos o que pudermos...
Se você achar que compensa para ti, podemos nos ajudar mutuamente, prescizamos de uma solução aqui para a empresa, dai te ajudamos com uma maquina boa, e vc nos ajuda depois com a nossa solução.

----------


## PabloZ

Kra.. vamo ajudar. mas seria bom que vc desse uma descrição de uma máquina pra que quem for ajudar com peça, mande a peça que vai servir na máquina entendeu! tipo.. se o processador for um CORE i3, aí a galera manda placa pra Intel i3.. e memória DDR3 ja.. seria uma boa.. 
ve uma conf.. e posta aí pra gente.





> Olá. Bem, creio que muitos já me conhecem, mas vou fazer uma introdução.
> Sou Joaquim Pedro, vulgo Osmano, Osmano807.
> 
> Nos ultimos dias estou com um problema. Na véspera do MUM, meu notebook parou de ligar a tela. Venho usando ele com um monitor externo desde então, até que sábado passado ele não ligou mais.
> Levei a uma assistência técnica, basicamente é inviável arrumar, devido ao preço do concerto, a minha própria falta de recursos, e a possibilidade do problema voltar a ocorrer.
> 
> Ele era um notebook de trabalho; estou desenvolvendo algumas soluções para provedores, e estou sem trabalhar desde então.
> 
> Queria pedir um computador, não precisa ser notebook (até porque agora estou com medo, manutenção caríssima).
> ...

----------


## BraZuky

Eu vou ajudar.
Tô ganhando dinheiro com o TC3.1. :Rock:

----------


## danilosceu

add no msn vamos ver ai oque falta

----------


## MorpheusX

> Eu vou ajudar.
> Tô ganhando dinheiro com o TC3.1.


Uiaaaa quem eu encontro aqui... O rasta do curso de MANAUS!!! ae mano... como ta as coisas??? fazendo muitos cursos ae???

----------


## bdnet

Eu topo ajudar .. só que teria que organizar isso ... fazer uma listagem de materiais, sei lá ...cara e oque houve com seu note, qualquer coisa posta ai aki trabalhamos com conserto de notes tbem.

----------


## tmelooliveira

E eu achei que ja tinha visto de tudo... Sou completamente contra isso!

Cobra por consultoria ou sistema.. mas pedir qualquer coisa em troca de "ajuda" não rola!!!

Não comigo...

E outra, se alguem quiser me xingar por isso, nem perca tempo... Quem ta no forum disposto a ajudar, não pede nada.... se quiser vende seu produto e seus serviços.. dai tem grana!!!

----------


## Acronimo

Bom cada um pensa da forma que quiser, "livre arbítrio" mas nem todo mundo pensa em cobrar por alguma coisa, senhor capitalista, o Osmano pediu uma força, e claro que vamos ajuda-lo, como é a primeira vez, me fale o senhor nunca teve ajuda de algo que alguém aqui do forum postou? se teve foi de graça não foi? ou o senhor na hora que percebeu que resolveria seu caso, entrou em contato perguntando qual valor foi?

ajuda quem quer ninguem ta sendo obrigado, e hora nenhuma teve uma "chantagem " sobre isso

----------


## Roberto21

> E eu achei que ja tinha visto de tudo... Sou completamente contra isso!
> 
> Cobra por consultoria ou sistema.. mas pedir qualquer coisa em troca de "ajuda" não rola!!!
> 
> Não comigo...
> 
> E outra, se alguem quiser me xingar por isso, nem perca tempo... Quem ta no forum disposto a ajudar, não pede nada.... se quiser vende seu produto e seus serviços.. dai tem grana!!!


Bom, começo te fazendo uma pergunta: *Quem é você para dizer isso* ?

O cara que nos ajudou muito aqui no fórum nos ultimos anos, o cara que revolucionou o cache de arquivos dinâmicos, um cara que entrou para fazer o thundercache com toda ''imaturidade'' e que dizia que fazia e fez o thunderCache por que era pra ajudar aos outros, quando começaram a ganhar dinheiro com o thunderCache ele saiu fora (pelos motivos dele), um menino de 15 anos (hulmilde) que não sabia nem o que era ganhar dinheiro, (((digo isso por que fui o primeiro a depositar R$ 200.00 na conta dele, e ele nem sabia me passar os dados da conta, depositei por que achei justo, por que ele tava se matando para fazer o thunderCache, muitos estavam ganhando dinheiro com isso (INCLUSIVE EU) mas ninguém dava nada para ele...

Ai o cara vem aqui com toda simplicidade solicitar uma ajuda para que continue ajudando a todos e você me vem com uma dessas? *Olhe, não desejo o mal pra você não, mas o mundo dá muitas voltas*, se como você mesmo disse ''com você não rola'' então sua opinião nesse tópico é completamente dispensável, já que (((isso não é com você))) deixe então para quem se importa e reconheçe o esforço do rapaz de agora (16 anos) e que não tem recursos, por que se tivesse não estaria pedindo, conheci o Osmano a mãe dele e o pai dele pessoalmente, são pessoas simples, ele não viria aqui dar a cara a tapa e dizer que a coisa está ruim se não estivesse.

Aplausos para o Osmano pela coragem de expor as suas dificuldades, e para você, ESPERO QUE EVOLUA ESPIRITUALMENTE e deixe de amar o dinheiro.

Fica com o teu dinheiro ai, e seja feliz com ele, e me desculpe a sinceridade, mas você perdeu uma ótima oportunidade de não teclar nada, se fosse pessoalmente, era de ficar calado.

----------


## Roberto21

Osmano, apesar que não querer ''dinheiro'' como você disse, acho melhor você escolher um hardware ideal para você, nos passar quanto custa e onde vende, e ai podemos ratear a grana e cada um fazer o depósito em sua conta, dessa forma para as pessoas que querem ajudar (e tenho certeza que serão muitas) ficará ''leve'' tipo de R$ 50.00 a R$ 100.00 por cada uma, e olhe lá se não for menos.

Faça assim, escolha o hardware e tenho certeza que essa semana ainda ele estará em sua casa.

----------


## minelli

Minha contribuição está na mão. 
Ajudo sim os motivos não interessam a ninguém simplesmente ajudo, Osmano pode contar comigo.

----------


## osmano807

> E eu achei que ja tinha visto de tudo... Sou completamente contra isso!
> 
> Cobra por consultoria ou sistema.. mas pedir qualquer coisa em troca de "ajuda" não rola!!!
> 
> Não comigo...
> 
> E outra, se alguem quiser me xingar por isso, nem perca tempo... Quem ta no forum disposto a ajudar, não pede nada.... se quiser vende seu produto e seus serviços.. dai tem grana!!!


 Já tivemos essa conversa antes neste mesmo fórum, e já relatei porque não trabalho mais com consultoria de thunder. 
E não vou vender um sistema que não considero pronto. Não vou entrar em detalhes dele, porque não foi para isso que vim aqui.
Eu não estou vendendo nada, só citei que se algum não se sentir confortável só por me conhecer, poderemos ver alguma retribuição no futuro, quando eu tenha condições.
Tenha um bom dia!

Aos que se dispuseram a me ajudar, meu muito obrigado!
Estou por fora de hardware desde 2005. Se o melhor é mesmo eu definir uma configuração, alguém mais experiente poderia me ajudar com ela?

----------


## 1929

Foi muito providencial a explanação do Roberto21.

Há certos aspectos na vida de cada um que nem temos conhecimento.
Vemos a participação ativa no forum, e na maioria das vêzes o que está por detrás nos passa desapercebido.
Este forum tem sido construido com o esforço de muitos. 
Com um pouquinho de cada um, quem vai ganhar vai ser a comunidade.
Estou com o Thundercache 3.1 via Mk-auth. Paguei pela licença do mk-auth e veio junto o thunder. Agora chegou a hora de pagar pelo thunder e ainda vai ficar barato.
Sei que alguns bons programas feitos lá fora são disponibilizados para quem quiser e tem lá um botão para fazer contribuições voluntárias. E parece que lá funciona.
Porque não vai funcionar também aqui no Brasil?

Osmano já se considere com a máquina nas mãos, pelos posts já feitos no tópico. Você vai ganhar a máquina, mas nós ganhamos uma ferramenta imprescindível para nossos provedores.

Tô dentro.

----------


## BraZuky

manoo quem é vc mesmo ?? rsrs desculpaa ajuda aee

----------


## BraZuky

> Uiaaaa quem eu encontro aqui... O rasta do curso de MANAUS!!! ae mano... como ta as coisas??? fazendo muitos cursos ae???


^

----------


## osmano807

> Foi muito providencial a explanação do Roberto21.
> 
> Há certos aspectos na vida de cada um que nem temos conhecimento.
> Vemos a participação ativa no forum, e na maioria das vêzes o que está por detrás nos passa desapercebido.
> Este forum tem sido construido com o esforço de muitos. 
> Com um pouquinho de cada um, quem vai ganhar vai ser a comunidade.
> Estou com o Thundercache 3.1 via Mk-auth. Paguei pela licença do mk-auth e veio junto o thunder. Agora chegou a hora de pagar pelo thunder e ainda vai ficar barato.
> Sei que alguns bons programas feitos lá fora são disponibilizados para quem quiser e tem lá um botão para fazer contribuições voluntárias. E parece que lá funciona.
> Porque não vai funcionar também aqui no Brasil?
> ...


 Muito obrigado. Pode não parecer, mas ainda acredito no Brasil e nos brasileiros.  :Smile: 
Sobre os programas à base de doação, bem... creio que isso é de cultura. Fomos explorados demais [1], creio que temos medo de ajudar porque pensamos que não temos nada. Eu acho... vou pensar nessa ideia de projeto à base de doação...

[1]- Portugal, Holanda, França, EUA, FMI, Bancos, etc...

----------


## BraZuky

> Bom, começo te fazendo uma pergunta: *Quem é você para dizer isso* ?
> 
> O cara que nos ajudou muito aqui no fórum nos ultimos anos, o cara que revolucionou o cache de arquivos dinâmicos, um cara que entrou para fazer o thundercache com toda ''imaturidade'' e que dizia que fazia e fez o thunderCache por que era pra ajudar aos outros, quando começaram a ganhar dinheiro com o thunderCache ele saiu fora (pelos motivos dele), um menino de 15 anos (hulmilde) que não sabia nem o que era ganhar dinheiro, (((digo isso por que fui o primeiro a depositar R$ 200.00 na conta dele, e ele nem sabia me passar os dados da conta, depositei por que achei justo, por que ele tava se matando para fazer o thunderCache, muitos estavam ganhando dinheiro com isso (INCLUSIVE EU) mas ninguém dava nada para ele...
> 
> Ai o cara vem aqui com toda simplicidade solicitar uma ajuda para que continue ajudando a todos e você me vem com uma dessas? *Olhe, não desejo o mal pra você não, mas o mundo dá muitas voltas*, se como você mesmo disse ''com você não rola'' então sua opinião nesse tópico é completamente dispensável, já que (((isso não é com você))) deixe então para quem se importa e reconheçe o esforço do rapaz de agora (16 anos) e que não tem recursos, por que se tivesse não estaria pedindo, conheci o Osmano a mãe dele e o pai dele pessoalmente, são pessoas simples, ele não viria aqui dar a cara a tapa e dizer que a coisa está ruim se não estivesse.
> 
> Aplausos para o Osmano pela coragem de expor as suas dificuldades, e para você, ESPERO QUE EVOLUA ESPIRITUALMENTE e deixe de amar o dinheiro.
> 
> Fica com o teu dinheiro ai, e seja feliz com ele, e me desculpe a sinceridade, mas você perdeu uma ótima oportunidade de não teclar nada, se fosse pessoalmente, era de ficar calado.


*
Roberto21*, você disse tudo! Eu fiquei fervendo aqui quando li o post dele. Mas tudo bem.

----------


## GrayFox

Concordo com o 1929.
Quem trabalha com software livre nao significa que faz software de graça. Doações funcionam só lá pra fora.
Acho que nao custa nada todos ajudarem.
E outra, precisa-se ter culhões muito grandes para fazer um pedido por aqui.
No meu ponto de vista, se todos que tiveram ou tem melhorias em suas redes com o thunder 3.1, deveriam ajudar em no minimo uns 50,00 ou 100,00.
Se todos fizerem isso, o rapaz pode ter um desktop bom com um laptop também.

Imaginem testar sistema utilizando máquina virtual? Cansa um pouco porque não fica tão legal.
Ele pode utilizar esse desktop para fazer o servidor de teste mais próximo do real.
Vou fazer minha parte. Quem vai fazer as suas?

Saudações,

----------


## muriloc4

> E eu achei que ja tinha visto de tudo... Sou completamente contra isso!
> 
> Cobra por consultoria ou sistema.. mas pedir qualquer coisa em troca de "ajuda" não rola!!!
> 
> Não comigo...
> 
> E outra, se alguem quiser me xingar por isso, nem perca tempo... Quem ta no forum disposto a ajudar, não pede nada.... se quiser vende seu produto e seus serviços.. dai tem grana!!!


Ele não esta cobrando, esta pedindo...o que é correto...o estranho seria pedir o dinheiro antes de fazer alguma coisa, sendo que ele ja fez muito.

----------


## muriloc4

> Já tivemos essa conversa antes neste mesmo fórum, e já relatei porque não trabalho mais com consultoria de thunder. 
> E não vou vender um sistema que não considero pronto. Não vou entrar em detalhes dele, porque não foi para isso que vim aqui.
> Eu não estou vendendo nada, só citei que se algum não se sentir confortável só por me conhecer, poderemos ver alguma retribuição no futuro, quando eu tenha condições.
> Tenha um bom dia!
> 
> Aos que se dispuseram a me ajudar, meu muito obrigado!
> Estou por fora de hardware desde 2005. Se o melhor é mesmo eu definir uma configuração, alguém mais experiente poderia me ajudar com ela?


Intel Core i5 750 Quad Core com Tecnologia VT-> +ou- 500,00
Placa Mãe Intel DH55 +ou- 320,00
2x 4 GB Ram DDR3 1333 Mhz +ou- 190,00 reias cada.
HD de 1 TB seagate barracuda 7200 RPM +ou- 160,00
Gravador DVD 60,00
Gabinete 40,00 /sem fonte
Fonte de 300 Watts - 90,00
Geforce GT 220 - > +ou- 230,00 (na hora do strees com o thunder, rola um joguinho).
sem o monitor.

Mais ou menos 1780,00....so faltou o monitor.
Provebuntu esta junto nessa Parada.

----------


## muriloc4

> Muito obrigado. Pode não parecer, mas ainda acredito no Brasil e nos brasileiros. 
> Sobre os programas à base de doação, bem... creio que isso é de cultura. Fomos explorados demais [1], creio que temos medo de ajudar porque pensamos que não temos nada. Eu acho... vou pensar nessa ideia de projeto à base de doação...
> 
> [1]- Portugal, Holanda, França, EUA, FMI, Bancos, etc...


se vc quiser, criar um nome desse novo projeto, escolha o nome e dominio e a gente agiliza a hospedagem.criaremos um site com um pagseguro para doações.
"Osmano Cache" ou "Under Cache".....

----------


## osmano807

> Intel Core i5 750 Quad Core com Tecnologia VT-> +ou- 500,00
> Placa Mãe Intel DH55 +ou- 320,00
> 2x 4 GB Ram DDR3 1333 Mhz +ou- 190,00 reias cada.
> HD de 1 TB seagate barracuda 7200 RPM +ou- 160,00
> Gravador DVD 60,00
> Gabinete 40,00 /sem fonte
> Fonte de 300 Watts - 90,00
> Geforce GT 220 - > +ou- 230,00 (na hora do strees com o thunder, rola um joguinho).
> sem o monitor.
> ...





> Concordo com o 1929.
> Quem trabalha com software livre nao significa que faz software de graça. Doações funcionam só lá pra fora.
> Acho que nao custa nada todos ajudarem.
> E outra, precisa-se ter culhões muito grandes para fazer um pedido por aqui.
> No meu ponto de vista, se todos que tiveram ou tem melhorias em suas redes com o thunder 3.1, deveriam ajudar em no minimo uns 50,00 ou 100,00.
> Se todos fizerem isso, o rapaz pode ter um desktop bom com um laptop também.
> 
> Imaginem testar sistema utilizando máquina virtual? Cansa um pouco porque não fica tão legal.
> Ele pode utilizar esse desktop para fazer o servidor de teste mais próximo do real.
> ...


Já me recomendaram i7, i5, Phenom no msn. Eu to por fora mesmo, não sei de nada.
Sobre testar na máquina virtual, bem, eu não poderia simplesmente pedir uma fazenda de servidores, não seria o certo. É chato testar em VM, é, mas não posso abusar da boa vontade.

----------


## osmano807

Um amigo no msn sugeriu isto. Não sei bulhufas se é bom ou ruim, mas é uma opnião. Também questão de preço não sei se está exagerado.
Se alguém quiser sugerir algo, só falar.
Se alguém tiver as peças pode informar para vermos como ficaria o pc inteiro, uns estão doando com dinheiro, mas nem todos podem.
Vou passar a postar as recomendações aqui, para analisarmos.


```
     HARD DISK 1.0 TB (5400) (SATA 2) (SAMSUNG)              pode ser outra marca e outro rotacao
     DRIVE GRAVADORA (SATA) (DVD+CD) (PRETO) (SAMSUNG)         pode ser outra marca    
      MONITOR 18.5 LCD (PRETO) (LG) (E1940S)                      pode ser de outra marca
      GABINETE (TORRE)(4 BAIAS)(PRETO/PRATA)(S/FONTE)           pode ser outra marca porem 4 baias
     PROCESSADOR (1156) CORE-I7 (870) (2.93G)(8MB)(INTEL)      pode ser o 2.8    
    MEMORIA 1x4.0 GB (DDR3) (1333) (KINGSTON)                   pode ser outra marca porem 1333
     PLACA VIDEO 1.0GB (GEFORCE)(9500GT)(DDR2)(64)(POINT OF VIEW)    ja ta na mao
      MOTHERBOARD (1156) (ASUS) (P7H55-M/LX) (DDR3) (S+V+R)     pode ser outra marca porem socket 1156 e baramento 1333
```

----------


## danilosceu

mais eai muuito papo e pouca doacao, vamo ai povo, na hora de usufruir todo mundo gosta né

----------


## danilosceu

osmano posta ai oque vc ja tem de peças, pra ver oque vc ainda precisa eoque vc ja tem.

----------


## ryohnosuke

> Um amigo no msn sugeriu isto. Não sei bulhufas se é bom ou ruim, mas é uma opnião. Também questão de preço não sei se está exagerado.
> Se alguém quiser sugerir algo, só falar.
> Se alguém tiver as peças pode informar para vermos como ficaria o pc inteiro, uns estão doando com dinheiro, mas nem todos podem.
> Vou passar a postar as recomendações aqui, para analisarmos.
> 
> 
> ```
>     FONTE ALIMENTACAO 500W (GAMER 2.0) (LEADERSHIP)           pode ser outra marca desde que seja 500w acima
>      HARD DISK 1.0 TB (5400) (SATA 2) (SAMSUNG)              pode ser outra marca e outro rotacao
> ...


Hola Joaquim, deberías de ir a la nueva generación: Sandy Bridge, Socket 1155. Quizá un Core i5 2500 ó si alcanza el $$$, un Core i7 2600.

Saludos.

----------


## osmano807

Bem gente; de hardware mesmo, me confirmaram o seguinte:


```
1 HD 500GB SANSUNG SATA
1 HD sata de notebook 80GB
```

----------


## osmano807

> Hola Joaquim, deberías de ir a la nueva generación: Sandy Bridge, Socket 1155. Quizá un Core i5 2500 ó si alcanza el $$$, un Core i7 2600.
> 
> Saludos.


El problema es encontrar piezas compatibles, y también el precio.

----------


## jodrix

Fala OSMANO, admiro cada vez mais vc, além de ser inteligente, tem simplicidadde e coragem para vir aqui e botar a cara pra bater, sabe, esses que vem aqui atirar pedras, são os primeiros a sugar quando querem alguma coisa, com certeza iremos te ajudar, pois saiba que vc tem muitos amigos por aqui, sei que a vida nao esta nada facil, e que é preciso muitas batalhas pra se ganhar uma guerra.

Com todo Respeito aos criadores do thunder, mas vc foi quem alancou o thunder a niveis mais altos, nao vi nenhum deles por aqui, lamentavel. Mas pode ter certeza, no futuro a recompensa vira, comigo foi parecido, e lembre-se que o mais importante e a caminhada e nao a chegada, se sobe degrau por degrau ate atingir seu objetivo.

Que o Senhor Deus continue te iluminando e te abençoando o resto vem por si só.

Amanha estarei depositando, vamos falar no msn pra ver o que esta faltando. 

Grande Abraço.
Jodrix.

----------


## osmano807

Jodrix me recomendou esse computador:
A loja on-line da Dell. Monte seu próprio sistema
Confesso que, bem, eu não queria pagar o preço marca nem o preço Windows.
Mas mesmo assim ponho aqui para avaliarem se é um bom negócio.

Quotando um pouco:
https://under-linux.org/f284/duvidas...39/#post528603

----------


## tmelooliveira

Rapaz, por isso que falei que não adiantava me xingar... não disse que o trabalho do rapaz não é bunito, nem falei mal dele, muito menos ofendi ninguém..

Meu objetivo caro Roberto e outros (que me tacaram a pedra, sem nem mesmo saber com quem tão falando), é que o rapaz evolua, e perceba que o mundo é sim capitalista, e que não adianta ser o "mestre" em alguma coisa e no final não ter grana pra trocar de computador...

Torço para ele.. tomara que consiga.... mas eu incentivo o trabalho cobrado, pois é assim que as coisas funcionam.. Mesmo que seja em forma de doação... Agora...

Como vocês vão ficar me metendo o pau aqui... e sequer pensar, então fica assim....
Ajudem o muleque ai... tomara que ele consiga.... Se alguma vez ele tivesse me ajudado, quem sabe tbm ajudaria.. 

Sucesso pra todos..

----------


## vcnetwork

> Um amigo no msn sugeriu isto. Não sei bulhufas se é bom ou ruim, mas é uma opnião. Também questão de preço não sei se está exagerado.
> Se alguém quiser sugerir algo, só falar.
> Se alguém tiver as peças pode informar para vermos como ficaria o pc inteiro, uns estão doando com dinheiro, mas nem todos podem.
> Vou passar a postar as recomendações aqui, para analisarmos.
> 
> 
> ```
>      HARD DISK 1.0 TB (5400) (SATA 2) (SAMSUNG)              pode ser outra marca e outro rotacao
>      DRIVE GRAVADORA (SATA) (DVD+CD) (PRETO) (SAMSUNG)         pode ser outra marca    
> ...


Olha, até o momento já tentei diversas vezes, utilizar o Thunder Cache, até já paguei pra umas duas pessoas pra configurar pra mim, funcionou depois deu problemas, Mas mesmo assim na segunda vou acessar o topico para ver o que falta para ajudar o Osmano, e também acho certo contribuir... Outra coisa Osmano, pensa no conselho do 1929, de fazer o sistema e colocar a opção de doação...

----------


## Roberto21

> Rapaz, por isso que falei que não adiantava me xingar... não disse que o trabalho do rapaz não é bunito, nem falei mal dele, muito menos ofendi ninguém..
> 
> Meu objetivo caro Roberto e outros (que me tacaram a pedra, *sem nem mesmo saber com quem tão falando*), é que o rapaz evolua, e perceba que o mundo é sim capitalista, e que não adianta ser o "mestre" em alguma coisa e no final não ter grana pra trocar de computador...
> 
> Torço para ele.. tomara que consiga.... mas eu incentivo o trabalho cobrado, pois é assim que as coisas funcionam.. Mesmo que seja em forma de doação... Agora...
> 
> Como vocês vão ficar me metendo o pau aqui... e sequer pensar, então fica assim....
> Ajudem o muleque ai... tomara que ele consiga.... *Se alguma vez ele tivesse me ajudado, quem sabe tbm ajudaria..* 
> 
> Sucesso pra todos..


 
Bom esse não seria o lugar, já que o post é um pedido de ajuda ao Osmano, que estarei fazendo a minha parte amanhã, mas já que você citou meu nome a outra pergunta que tenho a fazer a você é:

*Diga com quem estou falando? Por que sinceramente eu não sei.*

*Que coisa horrível de se dizer em uma comunidade que se ajuda, e que cresceu ajudando ums aos outros.*

Evolua...

----------


## edumelopb

Grande Osmano, 

Primeira vez que participo deste forum (escrevendo, pq lendo e sendo ajudado, ja perdi as contas).

Veja ai o que vc precisa para que juntos possamos suprir tuas necessidades e de quebra, continuar-mos a ter vc como uma ferramenta indispensavel de ajuda.

Me proponho a ajudar na aquisiçao de sua maquina ( ou ate de suas maquinas), da forma que vc bem precisar. Uso o thunder a quase 1 ano em 2 servidores e nao tenho dor de cabeca alguma. Entao acho que agora seria de bom grado, te ajudar nesse momento. 

Prefiro que vc opine como quer ser ajudado, se prefere que eu compre algum componente de tua maquina e te envie ou deposite e que vc mesmo compre... Aguardo um retorno seu amanha para que possa efetuar a minha ajuda.
Valeu.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Ta bom Roberto, tomara que o rapaz consiga tudo que quer..
Não devo nada a você, nem explicações.. sucesso pra vc tbm..

Todos meus argumentos foram baseados na FALTA DE EDUCAÇÃO do colega nesse post..
https://under-linux.org/f284/thunder-3-1-gplv3-139632/

Mas agora definitivamente, encerro aqui.. não to aqui para brigar.... e sim tentar ajudar...

----------


## BraZuky

> Rapaz, por isso que falei que não adiantava me xingar... não disse que o trabalho do rapaz não é bunito, nem falei mal dele, muito menos ofendi ninguém..
> 
> Meu objetivo caro Roberto e outros (que me tacaram a pedra, sem nem mesmo saber com quem tão falando), é que o rapaz evolua, e perceba que o mundo é sim capitalista, e que não adianta ser o "mestre" em alguma coisa e no final não ter grana pra trocar de computador...
> 
> Torço para ele.. tomara que consiga.... mas eu incentivo o trabalho cobrado, pois é assim que as coisas funcionam.. Mesmo que seja em forma de doação... Agora...
> 
> Como vocês vão ficar me metendo o pau aqui... e sequer pensar, então fica assim....
> Ajudem o muleque ai... tomara que ele consiga.... Se alguma vez ele tivesse me ajudado, quem sabe tbm ajudaria.. 
> 
> Sucesso pra todos..


blz. agora vaza. se vc nao queria ajudar, seu comentário nesse tópico é desnecessário.

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos vamos ponderar agora nossas frases, pois percebo aqui que saiu fora do foco inicial, 
todos somos livres para dizer o que quiser, tudo bem, alguns iriam criticar outros apoiar (nem Jesus Cristo agradou a todos) pronto, acabou a discursão, a conta ta ai, sabemos o que o Osmano precisa, ajuda quem quer, quem não quiser, ou achar errado, poderia ter a "finese" de se reservar no direito de ficar quieto, pois ninguem aqui esta obrigado, ou usando de persuasão, sou tb contra alguem pega um software livre, modificar algumas coisas depois vim me cobrando 500 paus pra colocar, como ja aconteceu aqui, e nem por isso saio colocando posts defamando a pessoa, e tanto ela como eu sabemos o que estamos falando ja que a mesma se encontra postando aqui neste topico, esta na hora de usarmos um pouco mais da sabedoria e do bom senso, tando aos que acharam errado, quanto aos que apoiam, criticar é muito facil, dificil mesmo é aceitar a critica com humildade e sabedoria

----------


## paulojrandrade

Osmano, bom dia, podes contar comigo meu amigo, até quarta (26/01) estarei depositando, nao é muito mas espero q ajude. E assim q falar com o chefe, pedirei uma ajuda por parte da empresa tb.
Grande abraço e boa sorte nessa empreitada.

----------


## mamaunet

Sou usuário do Thunder 3.1 e irei sim ajudar vc cara, eu vejo aqui vc
presente sempre no forum, e outra sempre ajudando, e principalmente
desenvolvendo... Tô dentro ainda hj faço uma transferência.

Abraço e Boa Sorte!  :Laugh:

----------


## osmano807

> Já tivemos essa conversa antes neste mesmo fórum, e já relatei porque não trabalho mais com consultoria de thunder. 
> E não vou vender um sistema que não considero pronto. Não vou entrar em detalhes dele, porque não foi para isso que vim aqui.
> Eu não estou vendendo nada, só citei que se algum não se sentir confortável só por me conhecer, poderemos ver alguma retribuição no futuro, quando eu tenha condições.
> Tenha um bom dia!
> 
> Aos que se dispuseram a me ajudar, meu muito obrigado!
> Estou por fora de hardware desde 2005. Se o melhor é mesmo eu definir uma configuração, alguém mais experiente poderia me ajudar com ela?





> Ta bom Roberto, tomara que o rapaz consiga tudo que quer..
> Não devo nada a você, nem explicações.. sucesso pra vc tbm..
> 
> Todos meus argumentos foram baseados na FALTA DE EDUCAÇÃO do colega nesse post..
> https://under-linux.org/f284/thunder-3-1-gplv3-139632/
> 
> Mas agora definitivamente, encerro aqui.. não to aqui para brigar.... e sim tentar ajudar...


 
Eu não disse que já tinhamos tido essa conversa antes?
Você só se contradiz ao me atacar, e me apoiar em outro post:
https://under-linux.org/f141/receita...irinha-144864/

Reiterando: tchau.

Gente, irei ver quanto foi depositado nesses dias, só um empecilho que dependendo pode demorar 2 dias para sair na conta, mas isso é só questão de tempo.
Sobre a compra das peças, aqui vão me rancar o olho da cara, mas se puder comprar aqui compro.

----------


## gsoftware

Olá pessoal, todos nós agradecemos ao Osmano pela contribuição que nos tem dado com o seu projeto TC3. Gostaria-mos de ajudar, más como o Osmano já disse o dinheiro não é uma coisa interessante nesta hora e sim a maquina que ele precisa.
Vamos organizar a nossa ajuda?
Pesso a você Osmano que pesquize e nos diga a lista de sua maquina e assim saberemos organizadamente o que já foi e o que falta ser comprado.
Essa é aminha proposta, grande abraço a todos!

----------


## osmano807

> Olá pessoal, todos nós agradecemos ao Osmano pela contribuição que nos tem dado com o seu projeto TC3. Gostaria-mos de ajudar, más como o Osmano já disse o dinheiro não é uma coisa interessante nesta hora e sim a maquina que ele precisa.
> Vamos organizar a nossa ajuda?
> Pesso a você Osmano que pesquize e nos diga a lista de sua maquina e assim saberemos organizadamente o que já foi e o que falta ser comprado.
> Essa é aminha proposta, grande abraço a todos!


 Nada foi comprado ainda.
Hardware é complicado pra mim escolher, já postei algumas dicas de amigos aqui, mas não entendo.
Vou esperar até sexta para ter um resultado da conta.

----------


## farias

Osmano, até quinta te mando alguma coisa.
Um grande abraço e sucesso pra ti.

----------


## osmano807

Bem, atualizando-os:
Hardare: confirmado 2 hd's, não chegaram
Doaçãoes: 3 depósitos.

----------


## 1929

Diz nas Escrituras Sagradas, que não deixe a tua direita saber o que a tua mão esquerda faz.
Mas pelo último post do Osmano, já deveria haver mais depósitos.
Tem gente que só falou , Ou esqueceu na correria do dia a dia ou não fez mesmo.
Fiz o meu segunda. R$ 50,00.
É pouco pela importância do projeto, mas como estamos falando em uma vaquinha, com certeza o valor necessário irá aparecer.
E muitos outros disseram que também já fizeram. Hoje é 5ª. 
Não quero fazer julgamentos precipitados, mas acho que seria interessante que cada um que depositou, colocasse aqui para que o Osmano pudesse conferir. Afinal ninguém de nós que fazer seu cartaz com os depósitos alheios.
Amigos, desculpém a franqueza, mas o caso e sério, o rapaz precisa mesmo desta máquina.

----------


## mamaunet

Eu acabei de fazer o meu, pois como fiz DOC e precisei pedir o CPF do Osmano rss...
Mas deu tudo certo, espero que outros tambem o façam. Vlw  :Top:

----------


## minelli

Como falei ao Osmano por telefone somente dia 30/01/2011.

----------


## osmano807

Não quero tornar isso uma obrigação!
Ajuda quem pode e quem quer. 
Depois faço um programa em C++ imprimindo uma ascii art do logo/nome dos que não quiseram ficar anônimos  :Big Grin:  
(Tá, exagerei, não? Sei lá, ascii art é chato de fazer  :Smile:  Penso em outra coisa então... )

----------


## rbribeiro

osmano807 posso te ajudar da seguinte forma, tenho um fornecedor com preços show, posso pedir tudo em nome da minha empresa e pedir para postar diretamente para você, e nesse caso para ser melhor ainda e mais transparente toda parte de negociação e pagamento te passo o contato e você decide, os impostos pode deixar com migo.


Maquina para programar...

Intel Core I7 930 ou 950
Placa Mãe Gigabyte Ga-X58-Usb3 I7
Memória Ddr3 Corsair Xms3 6gb (3x2gb)
Fonte 3r System 500w Reais Iceage Ia500hp80 
Hd 500gb Seagate 7200.12rpm 16mb Barracuda Sata 2- 3gbs 
Gabinete Thermaltake V4 Black Edition Vm30001w2z Lançamento
GeForce 9800gtx + 512 Mb Ddr3 Dual Dvi/Tv Pci Express 


Essa é uma configuração aleatória todos os itens foram retirados do ML.
Só copiar e colar..
 :Rock:  :Rock:

----------


## nonoque

Mano, eu tô passando uma fase financeira complicada pois estou homologando meu provedor. 

Mas segue abaixo minha simples contribuição.

----------


## osmano807

Atualização:
24/01/2011: 3 depósitos
26/01/2011: 2 depósitos
28/01/2011: 1 depósito

Obrigado a todos.
Aos que perguntam se já comprei o pc, o que falta: não comprei nenhuma peça ainda. Assim que comprar algo posto no forum.

----------


## muriloc4

> Mano, eu tô passando uma fase financeira complicada pois estou homologando meu provedor. 
> 
> Mas segue abaixo minha simples contribuição.


que bom amigo q vc entendeu a mensagem....aquele dia no telefone eu falei que não doiria nada. so que vc é especialista, pode mais do que eu.....huahauhau...o meu foi 50,00 mas osmanos e asminas ja sabe..huahua

----------


## muriloc4

> Ta bom Roberto, tomara que o rapaz consiga tudo que quer..
> Não devo nada a você, nem explicações.. sucesso pra vc tbm..
> 
> Todos meus argumentos foram baseados na FALTA DE EDUCAÇÃO do colega nesse post..
> https://under-linux.org/f284/thunder-3-1-gplv3-139632/
> 
> Mas agora definitivamente, encerro aqui.. não to aqui para brigar.... e sim tentar ajudar...


"Um dia eu passei em frente a uma casa de "primas"...e pensei em entrar, mas acho o que elas fazem lá é errado. mas meu pai me disse. alguem lá (aqui) te convidou ? entra lá se quiser. mas tem as consequencias".
eu vejo posts aqui que não tem nem logica, uns "mestres linguiças, especialistas de msn..."..mas o que eu faço...nem entro...sabe pq? pq não me agrada....se não me agrada não faz sentido eu entrar. Deus todo soberano deu Livre arbitrio... em Leviticos Deus diz com todas as palavras "É abominável o homem que se deita com outro." mas alem de abominar, ele ainda da o livre arbitrio....pense nisso e "não se reprima".

----------


## stevens144

Caro amigo osmano,

Espero que esteja td bem! Amigo venho aqui expor minha preocupação contigo e com todos que trabalhamos nessa area;

Teu conhecimento já me ajudou em muito, e sinceramente poucos sao igual a ti. Por isso te dou parabens!

Por outro lado acredito que vc tem um conhecimento mto grande, o qual eu tbm almejo encontrar, porem algo me preocupa neste teu topico. É saber se realmente tu passas por um problema a parte, veja bem, estou tb nesta luta como a maioria aqui, por aprender mais e seguir adiante, mas o que eu temo é que a nossa profissão seja desvalorizada. Amigo não te conheco bem e nao sei como trabalha, espero que consiga o seu computador pois é MAIS QUE MERECIDO, tlvz a questao de desvalorização do serviço nao seja o seu caso, se estivesse ao meu alcance tb te ajudaria mas passei por maus bocados e agora estou na luta novamente. Mas pense nisso amigo, pois o seu trabalho na minha humilde opinião, vale muito mais que um simples computador. 

Att.

----------


## nonoque

> que bom amigo q vc entendeu a mensagem....aquele dia no telefone eu falei que não doiria nada. so que vc é especialista, pode mais do que eu.....huahauhau...o meu foi 50,00 mas osmanos e asminas ja sabe..huahua


É verdade, eu tinha esquecido essa parte. Passa aqui depois que vou colocar uma parada na sua mão. 
Abraço

----------


## barboza

Eu admiro muito você Osmano e tenho convicção que você vai se dar muito bem na vida, porquê você é uma pessoa de bem e torço para que você consiga seu computador, eu utilizo o thunder 3.1 desde que foi lançado e estou muito satisfeito com este sistema, eu já testei vários webcache brasileiros e não fiquei satisfeito com nenhum deles, porquê eu não concordo com a politica de vendas que eles realizam.

Na minha opinião você não deveria abrir o código do seu sistema para todo o mundo, porquê isso já se provou que não funciona no Brasil, procure ajuda de mais uns 6 colaboradores para lhe ajudar a desenvolver o webcache e só libere o produto final para os usuários, não espere receber apenas doações pelo sistema, disponibilize ele cobrando o valor da licença definitiva, sem as frescuras de fazer logins, theards e outras coisas.
Se você realizar uma política de vendas igual a Microsoft, já vai ser um grande diferencial em relação aos proxys que tem por aqui, porquê quando um cliente compra uma licença do windows, teoricamente o windows é do cliente, neste windows a pessoa pode instalar qualquer outro programa dos concorrentes, não precisa fazer login na microsoft para poder ligar o sistema, não precisa pagar por cada theards executada e pode usar o windows desligado da rede da microsoft.

Crie um sistema sem amarras, escalável, interligável, expansível e descentralizado, que permita ser integrado a qualquer rede , que seja amigo do squid e do varnish, que não exija grandes configurações, que rode num pentium 4 ou num core i7.

----------

